# Cannondale CAAD5 derailleur hanger



## tdm (15 Feb 2014)

Anyone got a Cannondale CAAD5 derailleur hanger? It's the one that takes 2 screws and sandwiches the rear dropout. Thanks!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2014)

*CANNONDALE UK*
Cycling Sports Group
Vantage Way, The Fulcrum, Poole, Dorset, bh12 4Nu
tel: +44 (0)1202 732288
fax: +44 (0)1202 723366
sales@cyclingsportsgroup.co.uk


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2014)

These might also be able to help.

http://qwertycycles.co.uk/collections/hangers


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2014)

SJS CYCLES always seem to have a plethora of spares no-one else does as well, might be worth giving them a SHOUT


----------



## tdm (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks, I've seen a few places selling them new online (though not as cheap as qwerty cycles as you posted). But as I'm not 100% sure I actually need to replace my current one I was going to be cheap and see if anyone happened to have a old written-off CAAD5 lying around or anything.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2014)

tdm said:


> I was going to be cheap and see if anyone happened to have a old written-off CAAD5 lying around or anything.


That probably is one of the longest of long shots I would have thought. Good luck though.


----------



## tdm (15 Feb 2014)

Ah well. Being a poor student I have to try, right? Also, I figured since it's the same hanger as some of the Cannondale mountain bikes people are more likely to have a spare one since they're damaged a lot.

If nothing miraculously turns up I'll suck it up and buy the one from qwerty cycles!


----------

